# Tune Help



## DCruzin (Nov 1, 2016)

I didn't receive any tuner instructions with my package got fleece to email some but didn't realize the ones they emailed were for the 3 tune tuner not delete tune I thought they would be similar so after getting everything installed I go to tune and don't see same options. Gonna call them first ting in morning but does anyone have instructions for tuner


----------

